# what do you know?



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey guys, 

check this out . I was crusing in the local safeway waiting for my wife to get some stuff... and i stopped at the mag rack..(we all do that) anyway i was flipping though the sport compact and doom! 
what lies before me . A how to on,swapping a 240SX KA24 to a RB25 .Anybody catch that ?. is it any good? let me know ..
THX RED


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah I read that. It's not really a how to on swaping it's about a 240 with a RB25det engine swap. It's a pretty good article it lists all his mods most are from an R33 GTS-T. They say it's 350 horses without nitrous (it has a 100 shot nitrous system) . Pretty good article it's good to see a bad a$$ Nissan in there


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey thx for correcting me. Ya it's good to see a good gearhead artical in a major mag . SC. is pretty good about spreading the 
makes,and models around ,to get a well rounded reading fan group. me I have a b12 in mits of a SR20de converion. and if i could i would have a 240 in a heart beat...(like a 70's or a 95,96)
that would be nice but i have to wait for a while.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey people here is another one in the lime light..

in the import racer mag they have a S-13 getting a SR20DET,and it's a complete swap with pics.. ya i know if i spent more time wrenching my car ,then at the mag rack ,I'd be done by now. but can't help my self.just though i'd check the tid bits out and share..


----------

